# Sold my 6 string. Cloudkicker 7 string tabs?



## rchrd_le (Dec 13, 2011)

Any got any or can covert? Found some here cloudkicker | Song search @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com, but they're all on 6 string and like a B# tuning. I play 7 string in standard.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 13, 2011)

this is a joke right?


----------



## rchrd_le (Dec 13, 2011)

Naw


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 14, 2011)

b# isnt a note..... 

if written on a staff that way it is C, also just tune your guitar to cloudkicker tuning.......


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 14, 2011)

Or if it is a variant of standard tuning, just play it all 1/2 a step flat. bing bang done.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 14, 2011)

Open tab. Change the tuning of the guitars in the tab to your tuning. Press ok, hit convert.
Done. Will need to adjust position of notes to sensible strings afterwards but that's it.


----------



## Osorio (Dec 14, 2011)

Not really to the point but just saying... B# is a note as much as Fb or D## or pretty much any awkward marking.

Don't jump the wagon saying something is not real just because it's not very orthodox, I remember how long it took me to get used to seeing stuff like that, mainly because I heard so many times they were impossible / nonexistent.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 14, 2011)

While you are techincally correct Venneer, B# requires context, given that the guitar is being tuned to C, do you realy believe the note is intended as B# in this case?


----------



## Osorio (Dec 14, 2011)

No, I absolutely don't believe the correct note to be B#. I never said that.

I'm just pointing out that saying stuff like that is a pretty sure fire way to confuse someone down the line. There is no need to say it is "not a note", just say that the correct note is C in this case. 
I'm not looking to "pick a fight" or anything, I may be new here but I have seen enough posts by you to be pretty damn sure that you know more then I do. I'm not arguing right or wrong, I am just saying that this way of talking got me pretty confused when I was starting out, and it is pretty easy to avoid.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 14, 2011)

I am not trying to be confrontational, don't worry. I just want to make sure some information is clear. Make yourself a nice home, dude, sorry if I came across as as intimidating. 

Welcome aboard and all that


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 14, 2011)

venneer said:


> Not really to the point but just saying... B# is a note as much as Fb or D## or pretty much any awkward marking.
> 
> Don't jump the wagon saying something is not real just because it's not very orthodox, I remember how long it took me to get used to seeing stuff like that, mainly because I heard so many times they were impossible / nonexistent.



i acknowledged that on staff it is a denotation of c......

but in 12 western tones there is no b#


----------



## Osorio (Dec 14, 2011)

^ I don't mean to discuss something like that in depth here, but that is not entirely true at all.

Ab Minor is: Ab Bb Cb Db Eb Fb Gb Ab. You have to spell that Cb, for example. A scale cannot have two B's, that would be just wrong. If you take it further down the road, Ab Locrian is: Ab Bbb Cb Db Ebb Fb Gb Ab. Not very pretty, but the only way to spell it correctly.

You could write it with sharps, making it G#, but a lot of classical pieces don't do it (because of the natural progression of the cycle of fifths, I believe, but could be wrong on that particular point) and you are bound to stumble into a lot of double flats and double sharps. Anyway, I don't think this is the place to further discuss this, we are probably just confusing the hell out of the OP.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 14, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> i acknowledged that on staff it is a denotation of c......
> 
> but in 12 western tones there is no b#



There totally is. One of these is a pain in the ass to read:


----------



## rchrd_le (Jan 30, 2012)

I just don't wanna be tuning my seven back and forth between different tunings. You know, it might mess up something.


----------

